# My very first concert



## VonWaldstein (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone!

It had to happen one day ^^
I played as the first part at my teacher's concert (he was playing with a tenor singing Opera pieces). It was the first time I played in public but it was a wonderful experience Even if I was quite affraid to play in front of 80 people!

Her are the videos, hope you'll like it


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovely! Nice tempo in the Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## VonWaldstein (May 3, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> Lovely! Nice tempo in the Moonlight Sonata.


Thank you  
Actually I found my tempo a bit too fast. This has to do with the audience thing I think: I was a bit stressed out so I rushed the sonata ^^


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I also thought the tempo was good. 

There are such advantages of growing up in a church community. One gets to play before a tolerant audience long before one is ready to do so.  Also, my music teacher had quarterly recitals for all pupils including those who were still on book one. They were compulsory. She was a very, very good teacher. By the time we got to play for exams and 'real' audiences we were old hands at it. The nerves never go, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

VonWaldstein said:


> Thank you
> Actually I found my tempo a bit too fast. This has to do with the audience thing I think: I was a bit stressed out so I rushed the sonata ^^


I've noticed newer recordings take this movement at a fast clip. Your nerves put you on the cutting edge!


----------



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2012)

If you slow down and relax you won't make as many mistakes and will play with more emotion.


----------

